# peanut butter ?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Does anyone still eat peanut butter sandwiches?

I haven't touch peanut butter for very long time. 
would it be good for bikers?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes. Peanut butter is very good for you except a lot of it has a lot of sugar added. Go for the natural stuff. People may tell you it has a lot of fat but don't worry about it, I think it does but it's healthy fat, just like avocados.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

I smear it on my chamois, it’s a great lubricant. Make sure you use Smooth - Crunchy has unintended side effects


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Was intro'd to pb and honey on bread as a good hiker or biker boost in energy food.
I like pb on toast sometimes with my morning coffee, once in a while the old PBJ samich.

Ain't nothing wrong with it and it's fast and easy which is a key decision factor for me at times.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I ride my bike so I can eat pb&! In endurance events it’s one of my staples.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I make sammiches with almond butter more often these days (no added sugar and a higher protein nut).


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

My intro to mountain biking was a 12 hour enduranace race. I fueled 9 of those hours with dark chocolate peanutbutter sandwiches.

Then I broke my chain.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

I bought a load of PB on sale, and have since been trying to consume it. On a day when I planned on doing two 40+ mile rides, one in the morning and one in the evening, I tried to do apple juice and PB sandwiches in between as the meal, but my glycogen levels only lasted 30 minutes max on my 2nd ride. I was on fat burning mode for most of it, and any burst of energy I could do was only like a minute or two long, working off the energy from the still digesting and slowly absorbed nutrients.

I regularly do 40 mile rides, and my key to being able to ride with folks who are pacing for 10 mile rides* is to get my energy through fluids. I just fill up my 3L hydration bladder with lemonade, except that I use 2:1 glucose to sucrose, rather than straight table sugar, and add a bit of sodium to the mix. I didn't have this mix for that ride--thought I had premixed it in a bottle, but it was just straight water and I ended up gassed as a result.

Straight glucose has the benefit of absorbing directly into the bloodstream for immediate energy, but I think the body only absorbs it at a rate of 60 grams (224 kcal worth) in an hour. Sucrose has to be broken down into fructose and glucose, and the fructose has to broken down too, but I think the body can process 25 grams fructose (94 kcal worth) per hour simultaneously with glucose. Too much fructose and it just gets converted to triglycerides like alcohol does, and stored as adipose tissue (body fat). Not recommended for everyone, as some people are sensitive to unabsorbed fructose, getting upset stomach.

* I basically add a 13 mi commute by bike each way to join them.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

I just went went to DirtRagFest in W.V. I was fueled the whole weekend (Fri evening to Sun afternoon) by coffee, bananas, blueberries, and PBJ sandwiches...I think I ate 7 or 8.

If I'm gonna be riding a bunch, I eat as much PB as I want. 

I also put it in smoothies. As a veggie, I eat PB and Almond Butter to get extra protein.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention ....

My wife keeps a supply of Oreo cookies at home for the grandkids. 
I regularly dip into them for an evening treat or after dinner sweets with a coffee and when I say dip, 

I mean I dip them in the peanut butter jar with a nice swipe. Oreos with pb frosting !


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

chazpat said:


> Yes. Peanut butter is very good for you except a lot of it has a lot of sugar added. Go for the natural stuff. People may tell you it has a lot of fat but don't worry about it, I think it does but it's healthy fat, just like avocados.


How do I find natural peanut butter? What is the brand?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Picard said:


> How do I find natural peanut butter? What is the brand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


I can find it in most grocery stores around me, just look for "Natural" on the label. Most of the major peanut butter companies now offer it. And check the ingredients, like most food at the grocery store, the fewer ingredients, the healthier it is.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I like PB, but have switched to Barney's almond butter. Comes in flavors too... like chocolate (but it's light flavoring)! I think nut for nut, almonds and peanuts are about the same nutritionally (in the raw). But there seems to be a better (healthier) selection of post processing/manufacturing options for almonds than peanuts.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

I gave an extra PB and banana sandwich to a bonked XC rider, who was practicing at Sea Otter... seemed to work for him. I haven't bothered bringing them since, but maybe for a 3+ hour ride, after I get bored of more rapidly absorbed dried fruit snacks.

I eat an embarrassing amount of natural PB off the bike.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

PB Banana and Honey sandwiches are always in my pack for longer rides. Fig Newtons as well


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

b rock said:


> I gave an extra PB and banana sandwich to a bonked XC rider, who was practicing at Sea Otter... seemed to work for him. I haven't bothered bringing them since, but maybe for a 3+ hour ride, after I get bored of more rapidly absorbed dried fruit snacks.
> 
> *I eat an embarrassing amount of natural PB off the bike*.


Why don't you use a spoon instead of your bike?


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

I buy PBfit peanut butter powder at Sam's Club $10 for a 30oz canister....mix with water and sweeten with whatever or not....2Tbsp, 8gr protein 2gr, sugar, 2gr fat 70cal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2019)

Picard said:


> Does anyone still eat peanut butter sandwiches?
> 
> I haven't touch peanut butter for very long time.
> would it be good for bikers?


Peanut butter, jelly, and banana sandwiches are the best.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Sidewalk said:


> My intro to mountain biking was a 12 hour enduranace race. I fueled 9 of those hours with dark chocolate peanutbutter sandwiches.
> 
> Then I broke my chain.


This made me laugh out loud...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Picard said:


> Does anyone still eat peanut butter sandwiches?
> 
> I haven't touch peanut butter for very long time.
> would it be good for bikers?


I love it. I eat PB&J sandwiches, and like an English muffin with peanut butter in the morning. Before long rides or events, I'll have a toasted bagel smothered in peanut butter. Sometimes on long rides, I'll carry a couple Crustables - frozen, crustless PB&J sandwiches...brilliant!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I eat quite a bit of the natural stuff by the spoonful as a snack. Sometimes with honey and sometimes straight. Sometimes I substitute almond butter. 
For long days in the saddle I like to have a PB&J or two, often on bagels. PB&J were a few of my meals on a recent multi-day bikepacking trip.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to be very selective with peanut butter brands as some will seriously jack up my stomach upon exertion. I suspect it's the roasting process but not 100% sure on that. With that I love it and it is great fuel. Peanut butter on cheddar cubes is a guilty pleasure of mine, very satisfying snack.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Picard said:


> How do I find natural peanut butter? What is the brand?


This is what we eat; you should be able to find it at most grocery stores but you'll have to look past the stacks of Jiff and Skippy. It's available in creamy too.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Forest Rider said:


> Why don't you use a spoon instead of your bike?


Both hands on the grips, I'm not in the circus.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I was going to have some almond butter last night... went for the Nutella instead...


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

TheBaldBlur said:


> This is what we eat; you should be able to find it at most grocery stores but you'll have to look past the stacks of Jiff and Skippy. It's available in creamy too.


I never seen this brand in my life

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Picard said:


> I never seen this brand in my life


Neither had I before my wife brought it home. I had "target fixation" on Jiff/Skippy/Peter Pan, but once I actually LOOKED it was right there on the same shelves.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Switching to pine nut butter & jelly sandwiches. If the sandwich doesn't cost $16 it's beneath me.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

YES! Peanut butter is my go-to for budget trailside nutrition. The risk of the sammich spoiling (due to lack of refrigeration) is not as high as it would be with a regular deli sammich. Always use natural PB. A few recipes:

1. PB & J. I tend to use jams or preserves instead of jellies. 
2. PB, banana & honey. Mush the bananas up to prevent greying. These are also great with chili and tomato soup. 
3. The Elvis: PB, banana, honey, and bacon finished on a panini press. Had this twice in 46 years. Delicious. Both times it was in prep for a 60+mi mtb ride. 

A couple others I've heard about and never tried are PB & Nutella and PB & Marshmallow fluff.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

My local stores have house brand natural peanut butter. Some also have fresh ground -you can grind your own or some have less fresh ground that are already in their 1lb containers. Much prefer the fresh ground to the house brands as the oil doesn't have time to separate out as much or maybe the house brands add peanut oil, not sure.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

First two ingredients in Nutella are sugar and palm oil followed by hazel nuts, which means hazel nuts makes up less than 1/3 of those three.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

From Bicycling.com:

_Filled with protein and fat to keep you full on longer rides, peanut butter is an easy go-to. But if you really want to up your nutrient intake, try a peanut butter and spinach (yes, spinach) sandwich.

It's an admittedly unusual choice, but Jeanne Smith, R.D., a nutritionist in Easton, Pennsylvania, recommends "peanut butter and spinach sandwich on whole-wheat raisin bread for breakfast. You get carbs from the bread, green veggie with tons of nutrients from the spinach, and protein and fat from the PB, which has staying power. This breakfast will keep you fueled through a long ride, shouldn't cause stomach issues, and tastes delicious!"_

Peanut butter and spinach sounds odd but a spinach salad with peanuts on it doesn't.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Lone Rager said:


> First two ingredients in Nutella are sugar and palm oil followed by hazel nuts, which means hazel nuts makes up less than 1/3 of those three.


Sooooo.... what's your point? 

It's good stuff, just may not be good _for_ you.


----------

